#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Duvidas Roteamento Cisco + Mikrotik

## admskill

Prezados ... há uma maneira de colocar um roteador atrás da minha RB fazendo o roteamento do meu link e a Rb só o QoS ( controle de velocidade & autenticação PPPOe ) ???????????????????? Eu gostaria de passar a carga de roteamento pro CISCO, porém preciso do mikrotik pra controlar a banda dos meus clientes.

----------


## admskill

ai no caso eu colocaria a RB em Bridge e apontaria o gateway do roteador para meus clientes ???

----------


## marcelorodrigues

estude ospf que abrirá a mente

Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

o que ele quer é que a RB autentique e faça o controle de banda e quem faça o router o cisco tipo que a RB fique em bridge até tem como fazer mais não vejo o pq já que vai consumir processo dos 2 pq não faz tudo no cisco ?????

----------


## herlon2008

É só subir o OSPF no router Cisco.
Colocar a RB autenticando por Pool configurado nela ou por poll do radius, habilitar o OSPF na RB.

----------


## admskill

Boa tarde amigo, o cisco não tem integração com o sistema de gerenciamento do meu provedor. Um amigo meu fez e eu notei um desempenho muito superior na abertura de páginas e na qualidade da internet dele. Ele separou os processos ficou infinitamente melhor do que o roteamento e controle de banda sendo executado pela Routerboard. 






> o que ele quer é que a RB autentique e faça o controle de banda e quem faça o router o cisco tipo que a RB fique em bridge até tem como fazer mais não vejo o pq já que vai consumir processo dos 2 pq não faz tudo no cisco ?????

----------


## admskill

Pois é




> Talvez seja pela complexidade de se manter um operando e falta de condições pra pagar alguém. 
> 
> Dá pra usar numa boa o RouterOS como concentrador e o Cisco como roteador de borda. Só usar roteamento estático ou dinâmico, se for o caso. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## admskill

Eu gostaria de fazer sem ospf. 


> É só subir o OSPF no router Cisco.
> Colocar a RB autenticando por Pool configurado nela ou por poll do radius, habilitar o OSPF na RB.

----------


## herlon2008

Sem OSPF é possível tbm, porem se perde a possibilidade de ocupar melhor os blocos de endereçamento ipv4 públicos, se utilizar é claro, pois terá que definir através de rota estática blocos de IP para cada concentrador PPPoE.
E tera uma manutenção maior tbm, pois caso o cliente mude de concentrador PPPoE, terá que trocar o IP atribuído a ele, o que não é legal.
Ou criar uma rota mais especifica para ele.
Até 3 anos atras fazia desta forma, mas hj com a escassez de ipv4, cortei as atribuições /29 para /30 e passei a trabalhar com OSPF para melhor ocupação dos blocos que possuo.

----------


## mktguaruja

Da sim ... você tem acesso ao roteador cisco ? Configura um /30 na interface giga ou fast dependendo do roteador ... estende esse link para o mikrotik e configura o 2 ip do /30 ... após isso só ajustar o gateway para o ip do router.


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------

